# My breeding diary



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

I am started a full time breeding project.

Spawn tanks:
5 ten gallon heated, filtered, planted tanks.

Grow out tanks:
-40 gallon
-40 gallon
-75 gallon

Betta jars (for male fry)
-50 48oz jars
-12 16oz jars

Food
-microworms
-banana worms
-Walter worms
-baby brine shrimp (frozen)
-Golden pearls (5-50 micron)
-golden pearls (100-200 micron)
-Infursia (still being made)
-Betta pellets
-freeze dried brine shrimp, mySis, daphnia 

Types of mAle bettas: CT, VT, HM, OHM, EEHM, deltas, DT, feathertail

Types of females: CT, VT, delta

I have everything I need to start breeding (may have forgotten to say something) now I'm doing more research on genetics and etc.

I only have 1 pair breeding atm. My male ct, and my female ct.

I have breed bettas a ew times previously
Previously I breed the following:
VT X VT
DTHM X delta
CT X VT
Now I'm doing
CT X CT


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow you're very prepared!! haha I'm impressed. Can't wait to see photos!


----------

